
Show HN: Code a soccer betting model in a weekend - tropianhs
https://gumroad.com/l/bettingmodelwe
======
tropianhs
I have written this short book to summarize my experience with applying
analytics to soccer matches outcomes.

It shows you how to install the basic software, obtain historical data about
matches, visualize data, build a model and test it.

After reading it you will be able to use data to create predictions about the
outcome of soccer matches according to a statistical model.

You will be able to apply this knowledge straight away as a betting strategy.

This book aligns with my mission with Alfa Data
([https://alfadata.xyz](https://alfadata.xyz)). Bringing data driven
strategies into the football betting market, at all levels.

